# Bank Sort Codes



## MissRibena

Hi everyone

I know this was asked here somewhere recently but I can't find it anywhere and google is helping either.

I'm looking for a list/database of Irish sort codes, so that I can figure out a couple of ATM transactions on my statement.  Anyone know where to get this list?

Thanks
Rebecca


----------



## stobear

Just noticed on BOI website the branch locator details the sort codes, maybe the other banks do so we as well. 

[broken link removed]

Also AIB do something similar, branch locator but its much more cumbersome to find the code you want.
[broken link removed]


----------



## ajapale

*permanenttsb and UB*

[broken link removed] (has sort codes)
[broken link removed] (cant find sort codes, but they might be there somewhere)


and a subscription service which has a free trial
www.bankersalmanac.com/

Google search strategy (Bank "sort code" "Branch Locator" )  in google ie.
ajapale


----------



## MissRibena

*Re: permanenttsb and UB*

Thanks guys.

I was going wrong by looking for a central list for all banks but am sorted now.

Rebecca


----------



## EAMONN66

*Re: permanenttsb and UB*

i have a list for all irish banks , obtained a year or 2 ago from the central bank website, i think. send me a pm and ill email it to you


----------



## lfdcarberry

*Re: permanenttsb and UB*



			
				EAMONN66 said:
			
		

> i have a list for all irish banks , obtained a year or 2 ago from the central bank website, i think. send me a pm and ill email it to you


 
Could you send this list to me?


----------



## ajapale

The  produce such a document.

(thanks to Clubman for the steer)


----------



## flat

Re: bank of Ireland sort codes.  Tried in vain to use the branch locator on the BOI website.  Kept returning "HTTP 500 internal server error".  Then tried to use the branch sort code to locate branch details.  Got to web page listing sort_codes.pdf.  When I clicked on this link a new page opens with non_branch_atm locations.pdf.  Total rubbish.  BOI must have the worst web site out there despite the fact they are a large multinational financial institution.  Hope BOI customers feel confident of their banks security and reliability in this electronic age.  Then tried to post comment on their "Service star" page.  Filled out  comments etc but page failed to download.  My ten year old son could maintain a more reliable web site.

Non (& never will be) BOI Customer.


----------



## WizardDr

Why dont you offer your services to:
Brian Goggin, 
CEO,
Bank Of Ireland,
Lower Baggot Street,
Dublin 2.

Mind you : writing  in a complaint as factual as you can, might surprise you with the result.


----------

